# Thanksgiving in the woods



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My wife and I hitched the fifth wheel camper to the truck and went to Red Top Mountain State Park in North GA. The week started out with problems with the electrical in the camper, but my Bro in Law came to the rescue and made some repairs. We made are way to the campground and met up with family in 4 other RVs. 22 of us camped(rv'd) all week. 20 more showed up on Thursday for the Thanksgiving meal. We had lots of food and fun! We did three turkeys, tow in the two Big Easy oil-less fryers and one in oil. Here are some pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks Fantastic


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice! Glad to see someone else use the Big Easy! What did your family think of the Big Easy Turkey's vs the 'In Oil' turkey? Great looking spread btw.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

akhan said:


> Nice! Glad to see someone else use the Big Easy! What did your family think of the Big Easy Turkey's vs the 'In Oil' turkey? Great looking spread btw.


This is our third year cooking in the Big Easy. The family loves it.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Great pics. Love the idea of a campfire.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

We did our turkey in a big easy this year as well. It was fantastic. Great pics!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Pay, have you ever smoker a turkey? Also, I think the Big Easy is great


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

So just a couple of questions
How in the hail does an oil-less fryer FRY, wouldn't that be Baked?
Do you still inject the turkey with seasoning to add flavor

and after doing my turkey in the cotton seed oil I always drop in french fries to clean the oil and always get the best tasting fries ever.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigfisherman said:


> Pay, have you ever smoker a turkey? Also, I think the Big Easy is great


Never smoked a turkey but plan to now that I have an Akorn.



Shooter said:


> So just a couple of questions
> How in the hail does an oil-less fryer FRY, wouldn't that be Baked?
> Do you still inject the turkey with seasoning to add flavor
> 
> and after doing my turkey in the cotton seed oil I always drop in french fries to clean the oil and always get the best tasting fries ever.


It cooks with infrared heat. Texture and taste is much like fryed. I never inject anymore. My family prefers un-injected. I did for a couple years and they asked me to go back to plain un-injected birds. Besides all that, using the big easy, I save about $50 on oil and no disposal mess.


----------

